# PFF Parts Discount



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am the parts manager for Astro Lincoln Mercury and will give a 10% discount on all Ford, Lincoln, and Mercury partsjust tell the guys you want the PFF discount. 850-478-8531 press one for the parts dept.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

:clap


----------

